# Was wondering



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

what are the two permits I need to ride on the beach @ AI after the ranger station shuts down for the evening? I know I will need the ORV pass but don't know about the other one. Thanks in advance:fishing:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You also need*

the Federal park pass. It's $20.00 a year.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Hat. So I'll be looking at $90 total, right.:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

You don't need the federal park pass to drive on the sand. You only need to pay to get into the national park. ($10) 

However if you plan on going more than once I would buy the yearly park pass for ($20). 


Also remember you need the ORV required equipment. like a full size spare,jack,shovel,jack board,tow strap and etc


----------

